# Sex while taken clomid?



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

hi abit of a silly question but i was wondering if its ok to   on the days I'm taken clomid or should we wait till i have taken them. i take my clomid on days 2-6 of my cycle and normally have finished   by day 4 so just wondering if that was OK? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

hay said:


> hi abit of a silly question but i was wondering if its ok to  on the days I'm taken clomid or should we wait till i have taken them. i take my clomid on days 2-6 of my cycle and normally have finished  by day 4 so just wondering if that was OK? xxxxxxxxx


[coughs]

I hope so! Ahem. 
I hope someone can give an authoritative answer because it's a good point and had honestly not occurred to me.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I did the deed   every other day while taking clomid and not on af       Just so i didnt miss ovulation   i was that obsessed by it


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

i don't suppose it really matters, i will check with my GP when i go back to see her in Jan.

thanks for the replies

Hayley  
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It's fine to have sex at any point during your cycle....it doesn't matter that you're on clomid.  It's not going to make any difference to be honest !

The main thing is, sperm can live for around 3-5 days inside you, whereas an egg can only survive for about 12-24 hours once it's released (ie after you've ovulated) so it's always best to have plenty of sex to ensure a regular fresh supply of "swimmers", ready and waiting for when egg pops.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi me and dp "did it!" every other day when not on af cons recommended bms 2-3 per week and said would not conceive whilst on af but was our choice if we wished to do it on those days good look hayley lots of   to you x


----------



## Juliemonty30 (Nov 7, 2007)

I wondered about this - more because of the risk of multiples as I am a twin - I had to go for a scan on day 12 to get the "go ahead" from my consultant, just in case there were multiple follicles, he said he had seen a women in the last few weeks with 10...

... as it happens clomid at best gave me one follicle and no ovulation!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

i am on 2nd clomid course doseage been upped to 100mg, i have got to go for scan of follicles on day ten - depending on size of follicles it is possible i will be given an injection to release eggs. has this been offered to you hayley? although it was not offered to me the time before now when i was on first course of clomid


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

no i haven't been offered that yet. I'm on my 2nd cycle of clomid and Ive gotta go back to see my nurse in Jan. I'm only on 50mg so I'm hopping that they might up the doseage to 100mg or offer me the same thing as you are having i don't really understand that though.


----------



## gerkin (May 1, 2007)

im on my second month of clomid  im having problems with my periods after the first month on clomid i went 62 days with out a period and this months been hell im on day 9 now and the clomid side effects are terrible having night mares and mood swings its terrible but i know it works because 5 years ago i was on clomid for 2 months and had twins plus all my clomid mates have all fallen pregnant good for them but bad for me coz i dont get to talk to them on msn any more so if any one here wants a msn chat im here


----------

